# Self-driving Uber Involved in Collision Downtown [Pittsburgh]



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Source: http://www.wtae.com/news/selfdriving-uber-involved-in-collision-downtown/42187584
UPDATED 6:27 PM EDT Oct 20, 2016

PITTSBURGH -A self-driving Uber vehicle was involved in a collision Wednesday afternoon in downtown Pittsburgh according to the ride sharing company.

"We're aware of the incident and still gathering details," said Uber spokesman Craig Ewer.

The collision happened around 4 p.m. near the intersection of Coffey Way and Sixth Avenue. It remains unclear who was at fault, but a photo posted to Twitter shows the other vehicle behind the Uber in what appears to have been a rear-end collision.

"We have accidents that happen in the city almost on a daily basis that involve serious injury and unfortunately every week that involve death. There's going to be accidents with self-driving cars just as there are with human-driven cars. We're going to be watching all of these reports as they come in to see if there's anything that is a common element. Just as Uber's watching it, we'll be watching it as well," said Mayor Bill Peduto.

Peduto has been an ardent supporter of Uber's operations in Pittsburgh.

"Accidents happen. That could have been someone in the driver's seat and someone backed up. Yeah, so I mean if it wasn't Uber's fault, it was the other driver's fault," said Stacey Jenkins-Jones, who drives a regular Uber.

Most people talking about the incident downtown Thursday were not very concerned.

"If it's the fault of the person actually driving their car. Don't blame Uber for it. If they have the technology, everything is fine," said Clarence Jones.

Pittsburgh police said they had not been made aware of the crash.

Danielle Greaves, who posted the photo to Twitter, declined an interview request from Pittsburgh's Action News 4 about the incident.

The incident marked what appears to be only the second documented crash involving the self-driving Uber vehicles since their debut (picking up passengers) in early September.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Clearly too much to ask for them to provide a link to the picture on twitter and for them to provide an objective story. Everything in this story is schewed for Uber. Uber must be kicking that mayor a decent amount of lobby money.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol "self-driving cars are actually safer"...funniest shit ever. It's easy to say they're safer when every single self-driving car on the road has a driver ready to bail it out when it effs up.


----------



## Billyboob (Sep 23, 2016)

"Don't blame Uber"... was that subliminal or just blatantly intentional?


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.wtae.com/news/selfdriving-uber-involved-in-collision-downtown/42187584


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Source: http://www.wtae.com/news/selfdriving-uber-involved-in-collision-downtown/42187584
> UPDATED 6:27 PM EDT Oct 20, 2016
> 
> PITTSBURGH -A self-driving Uber vehicle was involved in a collision Wednesday afternoon in downtown Pittsburgh according to the ride sharing company.
> ...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Clearly too much to ask for them to provide a link to the picture on twitter


 That's what I was thinking, or at least provide a screenshot within the article lol



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol "self-driving cars are actually safer"...funniest shit ever. It's easy to say they're safer when every single self-driving car on the road has a driver ready to bail it out when it effs up.


 They very well could be but (and there's always a but) this is a brand new technology. No longitudinal studies much less short-term studies about safety versus conventional vehicles.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Its not exactly the technoligy can or can not do it its the control. Takeing away jobs, makeing a movement to cities and everyone being plugged into AI. Theres a big picture to this if they want u can have SDC but whats the point? If u dont want to drive then take train. This is gonna be like NAFTA. People are becomeing stupid and lazy its gonna be death of us as no duhh robots should take over everything as humans are dumb lazy and got feelings. God i hope war happens itd make us smarter afterwards and build what humans should do Explore and Learn. Go to space afterwards


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

honestly easiest way to boycot the use of driverless cars is to never use them. if one pulls up to pick you up cancel the ride. taking away jobs sooner or later is going to kill this country. when no one makes money anymore then their is no more customers. at that point everyone loses including big corp


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> honestly easiest way to boycot the use of driverless cars is to never use them. i one pulls up to pick you up cancel the ride. taking away jobs sooner or later is going to kill this country. when no one makes money anymore then their is no more customers. at that point everyone loses including big corp


Thats funny. I don't see many people advising others to boycott uber beacause they are taking jobs away from better paid cab drivers.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

You misunderstand it's not just about uber costing jobs or potential jobs. It's about principle. The more we go automated the less we as the common man benefit. Unless money is no longer a thing like Star trek


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

The ultimate target market of SDC with eventual replacement and potential federal subsidies is this :


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> Thats funny. I don't see many people advising others to boycott uber beacause they are taking jobs away from better paid cab drivers.


hes talking about the sdc's


----------



## CMHUL (Oct 1, 2016)

Has anyone asked pax about their attitude toward using these SDCs? It comes up in conversation a couple times a week, and when I ask how they would feel getting into a car with no other human in it, the unanimous answer is "no way." Most people react with bodily disgust at the thought of it.

Anyone heard a "yes" or even an enthusiastic "yes?"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Its not exactly the technoligy can or can not do it its the control. Takeing away jobs, makeing a movement to cities and everyone being plugged into AI. Theres a big picture to this if they want u can have SDC but whats the point? If u dont want to drive then take train. This is gonna be like NAFTA. People are becomeing stupid and lazy its gonna be death of us as no duhh robots should take over everything as humans are dumb lazy and got feelings. God i hope war happens itd make us smarter afterwards and build what humans should do Explore and Learn. Go to space afterwards


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Its not exactly the technoligy can or can not do it its the control. Takeing away jobs, makeing a movement to cities and everyone being plugged into AI. Theres a big picture to this if they want u can have SDC but whats the point? If u dont want to drive then take train. This is gonna be like NAFTA. People are becomeing stupid and lazy its gonna be death of us as no duhh robots should take over everything as humans are dumb lazy and got feelings. God i hope war happens itd make us smarter afterwards and build what humans should do Explore and Learn. Go to space afterwards


Agenda 21 one main goal is the end of personal vehicles


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

CMHUL said:


> Has anyone asked pax about their attitude toward using these SDCs? It comes up in conversation a couple times a week, and when I ask how they would feel getting into a car with no other human in it, the unanimous answer is "no way." Most people react with bodily disgust at the thought of it.
> 
> Anyone heard a "yes" or even an enthusiastic "yes?"


 Yes, talking directly to passengers here in Pittsburgh it's been 50/50, generally college aged men and women and the 21-30 year old age groups.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

It is against the law for to use a cell phone while driving, yet somehow,Uber allowed to test these vehicles on public roadways, while declaring- Look Ma, No hands"!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MrA said:


> It is against the law for to use a cell phone while driving, yet somehow,Uber allowed to test these vehicles on public roadways, while declaring- Look Ma, No hands"!


I have to wonder if drivers sitting in SDC's can be given a ticket if they are using their phone.


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> Thats funny. I don't see many people advising others to boycott uber beacause they are taking jobs away from better paid cab drivers.


You should visit taxi cab forums.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

goelpellc said:


> You should visit taxi cab forums.


_ZING!!!!! _ You got me.


----------



## humandrivers (Feb 10, 2016)

Maybe someone should tell anthony foxx - secretary of the DOT - that self driving cars are not ready for prime time, his latest interview in theverge is pretty crazy


----------

